# DIY Longtail/Cargo Bike



## mplsmtb (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are some pics of a homemade longtail/cargo bike I've been working on... so far, so good.

More pics and info here.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Now that's cool. We're gonna need some close ups of that second top tube. How did you do that?


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Towards the bottom of his blog:
No rideable frames were harmed in any way...

The front half is an old 26er mtb frame that I had been using as an errand/beater bike. The back half is a 29er mtb frame that I had purchased online a couple years ago... it showed up with a bad head tube/down tube weld. When I talked to the shop about getting a new one, they told me to make the frame un-rideable and email them pics. Once they saw that I destroyed the frame, they'd send me a new one.

I cut the frame in half, and decided to keep it around in case I ever thought of a use for the frame parts. I sold the replacement frame as soon as I got it.

The two frames are held together at two attachment points: a 127.5mm spindle BB (w/ some washers) in the rear frame is bolted into the rear dropouts of the front frame. Two 3/4" pieces of 6063-T52 aluminum tubing are bolted to the rear frame (through the seat tube and seatpost) and then attach to the front frame (via half an old stem bolted to the front bike's seatpost with a 28.6-27.2 seatpost shim).

The front frame doesn't have any holes drilled into it.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

It scares me (hey, even an extracycle scares me) but definitely cool... That has to be the most creative use of a singulator!


----------



## mplsmtb (Feb 22, 2009)

*My new grocery getter...*

I'm mostly done with my DIY longtail... I think it turned out pretty well. Still some minor modifications (and maybe a rattlecan paintjob) left to go. Here are some pics.

More pics and info here.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Turnbuckles and chains????? I guess it's all unmodified parts, so that's how it ends up. I say skip the extra seat post with the tail lights attached, and attach them to the back of the widest parts of that alum square tubing. 

Eeeenteresting.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Cool! I love DIY and you`ve got a fine example of it there!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The "panniers"...are they empty cat litter containers? I'm not trying to be a smart a$$. I have 2 cats, and the litter we buy comes in plastic tubs that look like that. When emptied, they're good for an endless multitude of uses.


----------



## mplsmtb (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> The "panniers"...are they empty cat litter containers? I'm not trying to be a smart a$$. I have 2 cats, and the litter we buy comes in plastic tubs that look like that. When emptied, they're good for an endless multitude of uses.


Yup! Old kitty litter buckets put to good use. :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome.


----------

